# Charbroil H2O / ECB mods



## onytay (Dec 20, 2011)

I had a charbroil h2o smoker given to me and I've read all the ECB mod write ups out there. I have the legs mounted on the outside, a grate in the bottom of the pan, and I'm workings on some legs for the pan. My question is, do I need to seal up the area between the body and the charcoal pan? Mine has a significant gap between the two. I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere. On the writeups so I thought I would ask. I fabricating a dampener for the bottom of the fire pan, and thought all that air around between the pan and the body would render it useless.


----------



## onytay (Dec 27, 2011)

Here are some mods I done to the fire pan. I smoked some ABTs and a fattie this morning, held a steady temp between 220 - 250 the whole time, I might lower the charcaol grate down a little, as I had to add too it after 1hr 45min to get the temp back up. I may just try some RO lump next time to see how long I get out of that before reloading. Looks like the water pan will last 2 1/2 hours before it needs refilled too. I would like to do a Pork Butt soon, looks like I'll need to keep tending to this little guy quite often.


----------



## frosty (Dec 28, 2011)

Good job on the mods!  Look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 28, 2011)

You could try sealing the leaks with some high temp RTV and plastic wrap. Just put a small bead around the areas where you are leaking smoke and then place the plastic wrap between the door and the rtv, then let the rtv set up. Make sure you clean the surfaces thouroughly before applying the rtv.


----------

